# "Masters (MBS) in Strategic Procurement" DCU starting next September. Any Info etc?



## Westgolf (13 Jan 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm thinking of attempting the Masters in strategic procurement in DCU starting next september.

Does anybody have any experience of this course or information related to it. 

The course code is DC955 and the full title is - M.B.S. In Strategic Procurement. 

Any and all comments welcome, will endavour to answer every reply,

Thanks in advance,

Westgolf


----------



## Bob_tg (14 Jan 2011)

It depends on your objectives.  Are you already a practising procurement professional, or do you want to move into the area?  Do you want to work in private sector or in public procurement?

As far as recognition from employers is concerned [broken link removed] from the UK seems to be one of the qualifications most-quoted as requirement from private sector employers, although Irish public sector employers and some private ones seek IIPMM.  There are very few master's qualifictions in this area, so employers don't look for it (but sometimes do look for MBAs or other master's qualifications).

If you compare CIPs to the DCU course, the CIPs course seems to be a lot more applied/practical.  The problem, however, with CIPs is that there is a large amount of content biased towards public sector.  

The advantages of the DCU qualification is that it is a general overview, and a master's always looks good and will probably set you well aside from the competition.  I have no direct experience of the course, so can't speak on the specifics of what it is like day-to-day.


----------



## Westgolf (14 Jan 2011)

*masters query*

Hi Bob tg

I am a procurement professional, 20 yrs experience covering both public and private sector.I am also a full member of IIPMM.

The reasoning behind my plan is that I have both the experience and the education, to degree level, to present to a prospective employer as part of the package. The masters would be a way( _hopefully _) of making my application stand out from the crowd and would give me an edge in a contest for a senior post. I looked at CIPS but if you do not come up through their ranks they dont give much credit for Irish based educational awards. They also have a bit of a concentration on a specific area within the procurement sector whereas the DCU masters seems to be a broader based course.

Will have to investigate in greater detail


Westgolf


----------



## mrdaly (22 Mar 2011)

Hi WestGolf/Bob,

You may be a good person to advise me as I am also looking to do a masters in procurement. As was already advised I have been thinking about the masters in DCU for the sake of having a masters. I have literally just started looking into this and this is the first thing I've read so any advice you could give me from your experience would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance,

mrdaly


----------



## Westgolf (22 Mar 2011)

Hi Mrdaly,

sounds like you have a good plan in place. As I stated I am thinking of the masters in order to "complete the package" so to speak. Reading your post one thought occurs to me.If you did do the masters here and it is a broad strategy based course, how would it be rated or seen in the eyes of an american employer. that is to say would the final result be worthwhile or would you still be one of the fish in the pond instead of the one that stands out if you know what I mean. This particular masters fits in with where I want to go career wise but Im going to be based here not in the U.S.

Maybe you should google the option of doing a masters in the US and compare the courses available with the course in DCU. Also dont forget to look at the standing of the particular institution you are interested and where their masters is on the league tables

let me know how you get on

Westgolf


----------



## mrdaly (23 Mar 2011)

*thanks for the advice*

Hi WestGolf,

thanks for your advice. I have spent some time considering my options and it appears to me that due to a number of conveniences, including location, time to completition and support from work due to it being recommended by the NPPPU that this masters will be my best option. Also I realised that another person in my organisation is currently in the 1st year of the course so he has been able to advise me. I am going to edit my previous post to remove my personal situation. 

Thank you for help and best of luck in the future.

mrdaly


----------



## Westgolf (23 Mar 2011)

No problem, glad to be of help.

Westgolf


----------

